# 22-250 info?



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm looking into getting a 22-250 pretty much strictly for coyote hunting. Thinking of a heavy barrel of some sort, and not real expensive. Probably put it on lay-away for a while anyway. Just some thoughts I guess on brand and all that fun stuff. Thanks in advance.

Clay


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Id buy a light weight savage with the accu trigger.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I second the Savage with the accu trigger. Although I have a place in my heart for Remmington 700 mainly because almost everyone works on them. With that said Savage is the way to go. I have not seen one that does not shoot out standing.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Third, you want something light. It isn't much fun to carry a heavy gun a few miles. 
deano


----------



## blacktop (Jul 17, 2004)

the savage with the accutrigger is the way to go


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Myself i believe if you need to take some short cuts for money your gun is just one of the things that you don't do it with. I am a Winchester man myself but remington makes a good rifle also

I also second the thought that i don't like the bull barrels for calling i like to go as light as possible


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i bought the Remington 700 .223 with the 22" barrel. Price was pretty good, and it shoots decent groups... about 3/4 at 100 yrds.

If i was to do it again though, i would go with the Savage. That accu-trigger is the cat's meow. With the other brands, you have to go to the smith to have the triggers worked on. My cousin made the decision for the savage, and i have been trying to talk him out of his rifle since shooting it once. VERY SWEET with the trigger adjusted.

:sniper:


----------



## Foxtrapper (Nov 26, 2005)

How does the acue trigger on the savage work?? I looked at one the other day, the price wasn't too bad, but it looked like it had a short barrel, around a 22", does that make a difference? :sniper:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I like remingtons myself, theres alot of hype over the accutrigger. A rem trigger is very adjustable and I dont believe you can go wrong with a 700 action. But get the gun you like, the one you like always shoots better then one you dont. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

You get what you pay for


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would go with the savage also as they are good shooters out of the box and the Accu-trigger does make a difference. However the Savage does have one drawback and that is a God awful bolt timing which is as stiff as they come. Unlike my Winchester 70 which I can operate the bolt with one finger, there is no way I can throw the bolt and chamber a fresh round without raising my cheek from the stock on the Savage. A gunsmith can correct this but I would have paid a little more for the gun if Savage had of done this before shipping.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

One thing about savages almost all of them shoot great right out of the box. I have only seen one savage that did not shoot great it was my model 99 and the crown was messed up so if I would have had it re-crowned it may have shoot very well. I personally like my guns on the heavy side I like to see my bullet hit or miss. If a miss I can correct and fire again. I like seeing the impact on a critter.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have the Savage model 11 w/accutrigger in .22-250, it has a center piece in the trigger that has to be pulled flush tothe trigger to fire. I love this rifle it shoots superb the only thing I am going to change is the 3-9 scope. Going to a 6-18 or 6-24. :sniper:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Remington XR-100
Remington 700 STR

Ruger 77 Varminter

Winchester Stealth II

Howa 1500 Varminter

Take your pick they are all great! :sniper:


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

I use the Ruger M77(.22-250) and the long action will let you seat the bullet out there very near the rifling.
I also use the 55gr Hornady #2267 for small exit holes. The standard factory softpoints can be hard on that doggie if you are interested in saving the fur.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I just got a Savage 12FV, and can't wait to try it on some 'yotes. The 12 series has the heavy 26" barrel and accutrigger that goes down to 1.5 lbs vs the 2.5 min. pull on the others.

Only other gun I wanted was a Model 70, but the deal I got on the Savage was too good to pass up!


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I bought the same rifle last year. Excellrnt shooter but I could do without the weight. Haven't missed a critter yet with it! Good choice if you don't have to walk much. Also let me know if you have problems with the bluing.


----------



## jjmagill (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a left handed savage model 110 22-250 I dont shoot much over 200-250 yards but I have never missed anything Ive shot at with it IT ALSO HAS THE 22" barrel and its lighter than my buddy's m77 ruger


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

No bluing problems yet, but I have not handled it that much. I agree it's a bit heavy, but the great thing about Savages is that you can swap barrels to something much lighter very easily.

I figure I haul my 9lb Browning about everywhere I duck hunt, that Savage is about the same, so I should be Ok. It feels heavier, though...


----------

